# Diferenças entre Kernel :

## Mythos

Ois depois de ter experimentado uma data de coisas no meu amd mobile 3000+ 64b, decidi formatar tudo, e instalar as coisas correctamente.

Gostaria de saber qual é a diferença entre o gentoo-dev-sources e o ck-sources ?

Sei que o mm-sources já suporta o reiser4 ... mas é bastante instável.

Já agora se existe algum kernel melhor que os dois que disse em relação ao amd64?

----------

## malloc

Eu uso as love-sources e n me queixo. 

As ck-sources cmg n funcionaram por ai alem no meu amd64.

As gentoo-dev-sources são um bocado más (na minha singela opiniao), portanto tem mt a ver com os teus gostos pessoais/necessidades.

----------

## fernandotcl

ck-sources é o kernel com patches do Con Koliva. gentoo-dev-sources é com patches do Gentoo em geral.

----------

## malloc

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> ck-sources é o kernel com patches do Con Koliva. gentoo-dev-sources é com patches do Gentoo em geral.

 

Ken Coliva  :Wink: 

----------

## Nattie

Minha experiencia com os ck-sources foi bem ruinzinha. É bem rápido, porém ficou muito instável aqui, não gostei não. Usei por um tempo os gentoo-sources e agora estou com os gentoo-dev-sources, e estou achando bem bom e estável, o único problema é que não há nada que faça minha webcam voltar a funcionar no kernel 2.6.x :(

To afim de experimentar os mm e hardend pra ver como são, mas preciso antes de tempo pra fazer experimentos...

----------

## codemaker

 *malloc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ken Coliva 

 

Que eu saiba é Con Koliva. Daí as iniciais ck

----------

## xef

Eu sou mais tradicional, uso o velho sabor a baunilha  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

 *codemaker wrote:*   

>  *malloc wrote:*   
> 
> Ken Coliva  
> 
> Que eu saiba é Con Koliva. Daí as iniciais ck

 

 *http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=ck-sources wrote:*   

> Description: Full sources for the Stock Linux kernel and Con Kolivas's high performance patchset

  :Wink: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Eu tô usando o mm-sources e posso dizer que está sendo um pesadelo  :Razz: 

Mas agora não dá pra voltar atráz, tô com uma partição reiser4 de 100 gigas, nem vai ter como manipular direito, estava esperando que no 2.6.9 viesse suporte a reiser4 mas não veio(pelo menos não vi)  :Sad: 

Tô pensando em tentar patchear o kernel mesmo, apesar de que quando mudei eu tinha tentado sem sucesso, love-sources tem suporte a reiser4?

Alguns malabarismos que tive que fazer com o mm-sources: 

Editar o próprio código fonte pois tinha uma função "deprecated" que tive que alterar

Ter que usar o ultimo driver da nvidia, que é uns 20% inferior ao considerado "estavel" pelo gentoo(55-alguma-coisa), compilou cheio de warnings, e isso pq tive que editar um header do kernel com um define pra enganar o driver(poderia ter editado a parte aberta do driver, mas ia dar dor de cabeça pra instalar pelo portage fazendo isso), as versões antigas não compilaram.

Memory leaks frequentes, tanto na memória ram do sistema como (aparentemente) na memória ram da 3d(não tenho certeza dessa ultima, mas é o que está parecendo).

Já fazem umas 3 semanas que não dou emerge world, pois não sei aonde o sistema trava no meio da compilação.

Não recomendo mm-sources nem a pal, ao menos não no momento e não devo voltar a usar, espero me livrar em breve disso  :Smile: 

----------

## Mythos

Bom optei pelo love sources apesar de me ter dado um trabalhito, estava a meter qualquer coisa mal que empancava o meu kernel lol.

Já tenho flash pena ter que ser o firefox-bin para ter flash em amd64.

só me falta compilar o rt2500 que pelos vistos já há suporte a funcionar para meter essa placa wireless. E bom esperar pelo dia de 30 de fevereiro para ter os divers para amd64 da ATI ...

Já vi ai um projecto qualquer alternativo R qq coisa ... inclusive tem suporte para a mobile radeon.

Ena já consegui meter a usb pen a funcionar lol estranho em amd64 fica como /dev/ub/a ...

enfim modernices, já só me falta a porcaria dos drivers da ati !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## To

As love sources já trazem as patches das mm-sources. Julgo que se quiseres "brincar" as love sources devem ser melhor.

Eu uso as gentoo-dev em servers de produção. Nunca usei as ck.

Tó

----------

## klap

uso gentoo-dev e não tive problemas.  :Razz: 

----------

## Gotterdammerung

eu já usei as mm-sources, as ck-sources, as nitro-sources (procurar no fórum), e as gentoo-dev-sources. de todas, as que eu achei que tem melhor desempenho e estabilidade são as gentoo-dev-sources.

----------

## Guzymuzy

 *Nattie wrote:*   

> Minha experiencia com os ck-sources foi bem ruinzinha. É bem rápido, porém ficou muito instável aqui, não gostei não. Usei por um tempo os gentoo-sources e agora estou com os gentoo-dev-sources, e estou achando bem bom e estável, o único problema é que não há nada que faça minha webcam voltar a funcionar no kernel 2.6.x 
> 
> To afim de experimentar os mm e hardend pra ver como são, mas preciso antes de tempo pra fazer experimentos...

 

Se você usava os drivers PWC para webcams baseadas nos controladores Phillips, achei uma solução, com patchs para o kernel 2.6.

http://ngc891.blogdns.net/kernel/docs/howto-patch.txt

http://ngc891.blogdns.net/kernel/patches/

Consegui fazer o kernel reconhecer a minha webcam, mas o gnomemeeting não a reconhece.

Existe algum modo de saber se o problema é com os drivers ou com o gnomemeeting?

guzymuzy gustavom # dmesg | tail

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

pwc Philips webcam module version 9.0.1 loaded.

pwc Supports Philips PCA645/646, PCVC675/680/690, PCVC720[40]/730/740/750 & PCVC830/840.

pwc Also supports the Askey VC010, various Logitech Quickcams, Samsung MPC-C10 and MPC-C30,

pwc the Creative WebCam 5 & Pro Ex, SOTEC Afina Eye and Visionite VCS-UC300 andVCS-UM100.

pwc Logitech QuickCam 4000 Pro USB webcam detected.

pwc Registered as /dev/video0.

usbcore: registered new driver Philips webcam

Gustavo Motta

----------

## fernandotcl

Talvez fazendo um cat do /dev/video0 enquanto a camera está ligada. Mas crie uma outra thread, muita gente pode simplesmente não se interessar pelo tópico dessa e não ver seu problema.  :Wink: 

----------

